# 2WW - implantation pain?



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

hi all,
can someone tell me how much of af pain do u get when implantation takes place?
probably me being over excited and going to have early af but today i have just felt owwwwww
so any ideas?
thanks for the listen
pet


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

All my pregnancies, sadly Mc'd them all, but i get AF type cramps, this is when implantation is taking place, it really feels like AF is on her way, but its implantation.

Hope that helps.

Juliex


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

The night before i got my BFP i had really bad period pain and cried my eyes out. After getting my positive i continued to have a dull ache for about 4-5 days - really felt like af was going to start. I also had a slight pinkish spotting day after BFP too. I'm still knicker checking a week later!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

Julie so sorry about m/c
and   

yesterday i felt like someone was ripping my insides out, and today it is just a dull ache, usually when af due i get one day of pain then away she goes but nothing yet have had no spotting either believe me the white knickers have come out just in case lol (sad i know) 
so just waiting now it is a week early for my af pains so i have my fingers crossed and trying to put it out of my mind but we will see...
all the best 
pet
xx


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

well yesterday i had a slight light coloured brown discharge only very slight i add...
and today i have had almost like a watery discharge, still getting af like pain sometimes it eases off sometimes a little stronger.
i am in and out of the toilet all the time (prob all in my mind and driving you all nuts aswell as me but like i said dont usually get af pains until a day b4 af due, still not due till end of week. so we will see
pet


----------

